# Question on BFD



## ace27 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi all, I'm looking to build a ported sub and don't want to have to worry about the sub bottoming out. Will the BFD take care of this or is it better to go with the mic2200 that behringer also has to offer. Not to sure what unit is better to go with. I already have a EP-2500 as an amp and the sub I want to go with is a SDX-15 in a 6.375 ft3 box around 17HZ tune. This is my first build and all is very new to me. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Don't get the question. How is the BFD or a mic supposed to keep your sub from bottoming out?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Will the BFD take care of this or is it better to go with the mic2200


The BFD is a parametric filter box that only offers center frequencies down to 20Hz and no subsonic filter, so that certainly won't accomplish what you're looking for. Especially since it has such a good low end response.

The MIC2200 is a tube preamplifier/DI box that is completely the wrong product, other than it does indeed have a switchable and adjustable high pass filter that would work as a subsonic filter.

Look for a simple subsonic filter, or better yet, build an LLT, where the low tune puts the 4th order rolloff below tuning and into the range that your electronics low frequency response takes care of any bottoming problems...

brucek


----------

